

Homeless Coders Welcomed at NYC Tech Interview Training Bootcamp - tarahmarie
http://ladycoders.com/2013/02/15/training-women-coders-in-technical-interviews-is-a-matter-of-life-and-death/

======
tarahmarie
I'm also here to answer questions.

